# sub panel wiring



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

in some situations that would be fine.

It depends on many different things, size of circuit, size of conductors, if the lugs are rated for multiple conductors, the length of the conductors, the type of installation, etc.

look up tap conductors


----------

